# Products similar to MK Breed Blood



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Looking for a similar product to MK Breed Blood Diamond. I can't seem to get in contact with the Canadian distributor for this product. So I am trying to find something similar to replenish minerals. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## jumpsmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

MK Breed Blood Diamond is based on Bioculture SMW; so that is what you will want!


----------



## Kurobom (Jan 25, 2016)

Avie of www.shrimptopia.ca got a shipment in a few weeks ago.


----------

